#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις και διαφορετική μορφή σκάλας

## PERIKLIS1

Έχω μία περίπτωση τακτοποίησης η οποία έχει ως εξής.
Διώροφη οικοδομή που αποτελείται από ισόγειο κατάστημα και στο ισόγειο υπάρχει ένας διάδρομος ο οποίος οδηγεί σε μία σκάλα που οδηγεί στην κατοικία που βρίσκεται στον όροφο.
Το κατάστημα*, σύμφωνα με τα σχέδια,* βρίσκεται στην δεξιά πλευρά (στην κάτοψη) και στην αριστερή πλευρά φαίνεται ο διάδρομος που οδηγεί στην σκάλα. 
*Στην πράξη* όλα αυτά έγιναν αντίθετα (σαν σε καθρέφτη), δηλ από την δεξιά πλευρά είναι το κατάστημα και από την αριστερή ο διάδρομος.
Μία άλλη παρανομία είναι ότι κλείστηκε φωταγωγός. 
Να προχωρήσω σε τακτοποίηση φωταγωγού και τις υπόλοιπες αυθαιρεσίες να τις αγνοήσω? Ή να τις βάλω και αυτές στον Νόμο? Εάν τις βάλω θα μπούνε με αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό?
Σε κάποια ερωταπάντηση διάβασα ότι δεν ασχολούμαστε με τις εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις (προσωπικά διαφωνώ αλλά έτσι λέει στην ερωταπάντηση).

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστά θυμάσαι Περικλή ότι οι αυθαιρεσίες που αφορούν εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις δεν τακτοποιούνται.
Αυτό θα μπορούσε να γίνει με ενημέρωση του φακέλου της αδείας. Δηλαδή κατάθεση νέων μελετών αρχιτεκτονικών, στατικών (αν χρειάζονται), ηλεκτρομηχανολογικών (αν χρειάζονται), σχετικής τεχνικής έκθεσης και υπολογισμό αμοιβών ως ποσοστό επί των αρχικών, όπου τα ποσοστά θα τα προσδιορίσουν οι ελεγκτές της πολεοδομίας.

Ο φωταγωγός ρυθμίζεται με τον Ν.4014/11 αλλά ο φωταγωγός είναι κοινόχρηστος χώρος. 
Συνεπώς, απαιτείται η έγγραφη συναίνεση όλων των συνιδιοκτητών. 
Επίσης, θα υπολογιστεί με εμβαδόν ως υπέρβαση δόμησης. Εξάλλου, το πιθανότερο είναι το πρόστιμο να προκύψει λιγότερο από 500¤.

----------

